# Modelo 100 - made simple?



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok so I have my borrador now what? No seriously guys I'm asking because my Spanish is poor and I'm confused by where and how much I need to declare. 

For the first time since I started making declarations my personal income has risen above the £5k threshold so I need to be pretty specific in what I declare both in Spain and in the UK. But I don't know which figures go where and the Spanish and British terminology is slightly different making on-line translators useless for this job. 

I was hoping that somewhere someone would have posted a sample completed form to use as a basis to just replace my own details, but after nearly 2 hours of Googling I've found nothing! 

Can anyone help? 

I can't afford to go to an accountant and really don't want to risk a huge bill for not filing so I'm trying to do it myself. 

This was the best resource I found but really it just directs me back to the Spanish Tax Office website which is largely unhelpful (in English). How To File An Income Tax Return In Spain - Sanitas Health Plan Spain


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Probably the best solution would be to find a gestor in your area, cheaper than a solicitor, or specific tax office/accountant, many will speak English.


----------

